# الترميل



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (11 مايو 2008)

لوسمحتم أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى
وعندى مقابله فى شركة بترول 
ممكن اى مهندس لو سمح عنده كتب او معلومات عن الترميل و الدهانات ممكن يرسلها على الملتقى او يرسلها لى على الاميل hassan_1283***********
ولكم جزيل الشكر
ممكن بسرعة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (11 مايو 2008)

تعديل الاميل
hassan_1283***********


----------

